# gleich / gleichermaßen



## Luchjo

Hola. ¿Son _gleich_ y_ gleichermaßen _sinónimos cuando significan 'por igual'? 


> Wir verwöhnen ihre Zwillinge gleichermaßen./Wir verwöhnen ihre Zwillinge gleich.
> Wir verwöhnen unsere beiden Jungs gleichermaßen./Wir verwöhnen unsere beiden Jungs gleich.


¿Ambas versiones son correctas? Gracias.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

No. No significa lo mismo. gleichermaßen = de la misma manera, por el mismo grado/la misma medida
Además, en tus ejemplos parece que "gleich" se haya usado como "ahora mismo" 

Saludos!


----------



## Luchjo

Gracias. Por lo visto _auf die gleiche Weise _o _gleichermaßen _queda mejor.


----------



## elroy

No es que “quede mejor”, es que “gleich” *no se puede usar* en tus frases con el significado de “por igual”. Ya te comenta @susanainboqueixon que en tus frases el único significado posible sería “en seguida” / “ahora mismo” / “al rato”.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Como complemento a las aportaciones anteriores:

Wir verwöhnen ihre Zwillinge gleichermaßen/in gleicher Weise//genauso
Mimamos a sus gemelos de*_ _*la*_ _*misma*__* manera/*_*igualmente* 

_*der Lehrer behandelt alle Kinder gleich 
el maestro trata a todos los niños por igual 

Wir verwöhnen Ihre Zwillinge  gleich/umgehend/sobald wie möglich
Mimamos a sus gemelos de inmediato/cuanto antes*_


----------



## Luchjo

elroy said:


> No es que “quede mejor”, es que “gleich” *no se puede usar* en tus frases con el significado de “por igual”. Ya te comenta @susanainboqueixon que en tus frases el único significado posible sería “en seguida” / “ahora mismo” / “al rato”.


Entiendo. Y en efecto lo que quiero decir es "por igual".


----------

